# Nail Polish Storage Issues??



## ruthless (Nov 13, 2009)

5 Levels Nail Polish Clear Wall Display by customwalldisplays[]=tags&includes[]=title


Just found this item on etsy-I am SO ordering this.


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 13, 2009)

That's a good to keep all your nail polishes in. I need something like that mine are overflowing


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 13, 2009)

that's awesome, i put mine on one of those cd holder towers but ran out of room


----------



## Junkie (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks awesome - I emailed him too!


----------



## user79 (Nov 13, 2009)

You can also buy those nailpolish racks on transdesign.com or on ebay

Personally I prefer to keep mine in drawers because they get dusty. The IKEA Helmer cabinet is very popular with nailistas.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 13, 2009)

hhhhmm... i need to look into getting something to store my polishes in. at the moment i use a little lunch box but because i have so many now they don't all fit in! i've been storing the extras under my bed in a box!


----------



## tarnii (Nov 14, 2009)

Mine have been slowly but surely taking over the bookcase in the lounge room but lately my husband has been asking me how many bottles of the same colour polish do I really need? Apparently he can't tell the difference between matte/frost/shimmer etc.....So it is obviously time to find a more permanent solution...before he starts to ask how much each bottle costs


----------



## singer92286 (Feb 21, 2011)

i never thought to look on etsy. love it!


----------

